# OLED 4K 60hz oder 120 hz (Nur für Filme / Serien)



## e4syyy (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte mir heute für das Schlafzimmer einen TV holen der ausschließlich zum gucken von Filmen genutzt wird. Vielleicht wird hier 1x im Jahr was drauf gezockt.

Zwischen folgenden Fernseher schwanke ich...

60 hz








						LG OLED48A19LA OLED TV (Flat, 48 Zoll / 121 cm, UHD 4K, SMART TV, webOS 6.0 mit LG ThinQ) | MediaMarkt
					

LG OLED48A19LA OLED TV (Flat, 48 Zoll / 121 cm, UHD 4K, SMART TV, webOS 6.0 mit LG ThinQ) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen.




					www.mediamarkt.de
				



120 hz








						LG OLED48C17LB OLED TV (Flat, 48 Zoll / 121 cm, UHD 4K, SMART TV) | MediaMarkt
					

LG OLED48C17LB OLED TV (Flat, 48 Zoll / 121 cm, UHD 4K, SMART TV) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt bequem online best




					www.mediamarkt.de
				




Sind 60 hz dafür ausreichend oder gibt es starke Nachteile bei Filmen / Serien? z.B. starke unschärfe oder ghosting. (Hat mein alter Plasma sehr stark bei dunklem Bild)

Vielen Danke!

Gruß e4syyy


----------



## Micha0208 (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde schauen ob ich im Netz noch Tests finde.

Rein spontan würde ich wohl eher zum deutlich günstigeren 60Hz Modell tendieren zum reinen Filme/Serien schauen (kann aber nicht sagen welche Nachteile man wirklich sieht, habe einen LG-OLED 55" von 2020 mit 120 Hz).

Auf jeden Fall scheint der Prozessor langsamer zu sein, als beim höherwertigen/höherpreisigen C-Modell.
Ob er, gerade mit Blick auf die Zukunft, Dir zu langsam ist weiß ich nicht...

Hoffe jemand kann Dir etwas konkreter helfen wie ich .
Persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich persönlich total begeistert von meinem LG OLED-TV (55CX9LA) bin. Bisher war der TV jeden Cent wert .

Gruß
Micha

EDIT: aus Interesse habe ich eben mal selbst gegoogelt, und bin auf diesen Test gestoßen: 








						LG A1 im Test: OLED unter 1.000 Euro - kann das gehen?
					

Der A1 ist der günstigste der diesjährigen OLED-Fernseher von LG. Erfahre jetzt im Test, wie sich der erste 50 Hz-OLED schlägt.



					hifi.de
				



Hört sich recht gut an für das günstigere Modell. Aber das muß man immer nach persönlichen Vorlieben interpretieren.


----------



## Mystforce1978 (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe im Wohnzimmer Das C Model und im Schlafzimmer das A Model von Lg.

Von Bildeindruck Tuen die sich beide nichts Aber das C Model ist viel Heller und das Hochscalieren  Funktioniert auf dem C Model um Längen Besser !
Preislich ist es jetzt auch nicht so der Riesen Unterschied wenn man ein wenig schaut ich Habe für den 48C1 1059Euro bezahlt und der 55A kam 899Euro.


----------



## Micha0208 (21. Oktober 2021)

@Mystforce1978 : Okay danke für die Rückmeldung. Ein persönlicher Vergleich ist durch nichts zu ersetzen 
Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass das A-Model von LG gut überzeugen kann. Andererseits befürchtet, dass billig kaufen wie immer nicht lohnt...

Dankeschön, dann bleibe ich bei meiner normalen Empfehlung vom C-Modell als Rundum-Sorglos-Wahl für Bekannte .

Und für @e4syyy : Deine Fragen sollten ja jetzt auch großteils beantwortet sein Dank @Mystforce1978


----------



## e4syyy (21. Oktober 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Nun... der Preisunterschied ist aktuell bei 300,-€ ... bin nun echt am hadern. Will mir dazu noch einen Sony 4K Blu-ray player gönnen.

Aber wenn der Unterschied beim Hochscalieren wirklich so groß ist... mhm. Finde leider keine Vergleiche bei Google.


----------

